# play sand or pool filter sand?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

which is what you use? why?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

dirtydutch4x said:


> which is what you use? why?


I just use play sand because it's cheap.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the same delema because Im setting up a cardinal tetra biotope which is made of sand, so Im wondering which one to use too?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

well I picked up some play sand at Lowes and I'm gonna start rinsing and begin a trial setup with soil, sand and stones but I'm gonna start small with a 20 gallon first as a test run to see how that works out.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

dirtydutch4x said:


> well I picked up some play sand at Lowes and I'm gonna start rinsing and begin a trial setup with soil, sand and stones but I'm gonna start small with a 20 gallon first as a test run to see how that works out.


FWIW I don't rinse mine but then it probably wouldn't hurt anything either.

put in the soil than wet and put the sand on top then wet.

that way the sand "traps" to soil and keeps the water clear(er).

*old dude

.02


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I set up my 55 gallon Cichlid tank about three weeks ago with play sand, and it looks great. I have heard that pool sand is much cleaner at first, and that it's allot easier to start your tank with. The play sand is great, but it took me an all nighter with a bucket to get it cleaned up. 

Rinse it good, and give it a day or two for the filter to clean up the cloud cover in your water. It will look fantastic, and the play sand is super cheap. I got my entire 55 gallon substrate covered for under 5 bucks at Home Depot. 50 pound bag was perfect. Hope this helps.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Cardinal tetras look much brighter on a dark bottom isn't it ?? 

And which one is whiter ?? Play or pool ?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tinman said:


> Cardinal tetras look much brighter on a dark bottom isn't it ??
> 
> And which one is whiter ?? Play or pool ?


For a darker sand you could mix peat moss in it or use john deere landscaping turface (old soilmaster select).

with those and especially with the peat moss I would soak it for a few days before idding to the tank.


my .02


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> FWIW I don't rinse mine but then it probably wouldn't hurt anything either.
> 
> put in the soil than wet and put the sand on top then wet.
> 
> ...


Tried this.
Musta done something wrong. 

poured the water over a saucer to fill without disturbing the bed.. 
Got a big sandy tank.

Hoping it settles soon so I can work on it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jerichodrum said:


> Tried this.
> Musta done something wrong.
> 
> poured the water over a saucer to fill without disturbing the bed..
> ...


Well me too sometimes.

IME with no filters and no circulation the "cloud" will settle out in a couple of days.


my .02


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm.. no filter? 
Well I still have an empty 10g to setup. 
will get some more sand and give that a try. 

Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jerichodrum said:


> Hmm.. no filter?
> Well I still have an empty 10g to setup.
> will get some more sand and give that a try.
> 
> Thanks


If you still have a 10g to play with I would recommend you look at the "beaslbob builds" in the planted forum.

Or just contact me for more specifics.

my .02


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I used Play sand and Sphagnum Long Fiber Peat Moss in my 10G test and everything is going great! getting ready to siphon some water to clear off the little particles and rearrange the tank.

Here's a link to my build on photobucket.
Water Bridge Project pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket

Collage of the build
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=drysandstoneblocks-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_drysandstoneblocks-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------

